# Oumier Wasp Nano - spitting issues



## Lawrence A (21/9/17)

Hi all

So I recently purchased my first RDA - a WASP NANO - and am enjoying, except for the large amount of spit back I am getting. I watched a Youtube video where the dude said this was a fairly common 'problem' at that throwing more cotton at it would mitigate the issue.

I understand with the atty being so short your mouth is much closer to the coil which would account for some of the possible spit back.

For those of you who use this RDA, do you have the same issue and if so, what have you done to help reduce the spit back.

Any possibility of sharing your wicking process?

Any tips or tricks would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RichJB (21/9/17)

I have had no spitting from mine. I don't have any special wicking technique, I just ensure that the cotton fits quite tightly into the coil and then tuck the ends down onto the deck. Another vaper I know experienced some initial spitting but solved it by setting the coil a bit lower. Finally, don't over-drip. The Wasp is resistant to leaking due to the high placement of the airflow slots. But if you drip such that the juice in the well touches the bottom of the coil, you will get some spitting.

If none of the above work, you can also put a 510 drip tip in the Nano. Although this may dull the flavour some.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TheV (21/9/17)

Hey @Lawrence A. The Wasp is probably my most used atty at the moment.
I don't have any spitback issues.
I build 3mm ID (mainly spaced Ni80 24ga or spaced SS316 26ga) and have it wicked fairly tight.
As for coil height I can just just see through the bottom of the airflow to the other side.
This gives me a fantastic vaping experience with wonderful flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (21/9/17)

Thanks for the feedback @RichJB and @TheV 

I am using a Alien - (3x26/38) 6 Wrap – 2.5mm ID coil [this here https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/new-aliens-by-bubble-wraps-2-5mm-id] and perhaps have it placed in the wrong place?. If I look through the air slots I am looking smack bang into the middle of the coil - I will play around with it's position and see if that helps.

Is there a 'correct' wattage to be running that coil at...?

The whole dripping thing is still new to me, so perhaps I am over-dripping....in fear of a dry hit, which is apparently much worse than one off a commercial coil.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (21/9/17)

Hey

I use this on my squonkers and i have the same issues.

the juice tends to rather run up the sides into your mouth than spit from the coil.

i see if there is no pool of juice in the well, it does it less


----------



## Jengz (21/9/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hey
> 
> I use this on my squonkers and i have the same issues.
> 
> ...


I’ve noticed that if u over Squonk the juice fills up in between the top cap and crevasses around the atty, also using a drip tip helps a lot and wicking correctly... I tried a n80 round wire build and the spitting issue was evident, when I used Clapton n80’s I had the best experience with this little thing.

Try a drip tip and also tighter wicking

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/9/17)

@Lawrence A where did you purchase your Wasp?


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (21/9/17)

Jengz said:


> I’ve noticed that if u over Squonk the juice fills up in between the top cap and crevasses around the atty, also using a drip tip helps a lot and wicking correctly... I tried a n80 round wire build and the spitting issue was evident, when I used Clapton n80’s I had the best experience with this little thing.
> 
> Try a drip tip and also tighter wicking



Thank you for the awesome advice


----------



## Jengz (21/9/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Thank you for the awesome advice


Anytime... let me know if it works or not, still busy playing around a lot with this atty but hands down the best value for money that I’ve ever had... put in a .2ohm build on the weekend, attached to my noisy v2 and the clouds and flavour was spectacular.

The ultem cap allows for high power devices and doesn’t heat up... it’s so brilliant


----------



## Lawrence A (21/9/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> @Lawrence A where did you purchase your Wasp?


@SamuraiTheVapor I purchased it from Sirvape.


----------



## Ugi (21/9/17)

spit back on wasp nano.....never had an issue. check your wicking and check that u did not over fill chamber.

ps im in durban pm me i will coil and wick for you bud


----------



## Bear_Vapes (21/9/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Thanks for the feedback @RichJB and @TheV
> 
> I am using a Alien - (3x26/38) 6 Wrap – 2.5mm ID coil [this here https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/new-aliens-by-bubble-wraps-2-5mm-id] and perhaps have it placed in the wrong place?. If I look through the air slots I am looking smack bang into the middle of the coil - I will play around with it's position and see if that helps.
> 
> ...


Im in the same boat as you. Ive tried mutiple builds still cant find the right one yet. Clapton spits like crazy even with tight wick. Round wire is ok but lacks flavor. Im still trying more builds but will let you know. For now use a 510 drip tip for the spit back. The ultem cap does get hot as well.


----------



## Jengz (21/9/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Im in the same boat as you. Ive tried mutiple builds still cant find the right one yet. Clapton spits like crazy even with tight wick. Round wire is ok but lacks flavor. Im still trying more builds but will let you know. For now use a 510 drip tip for the spit back. The ultem cap does get hot as well.


What cotton are u using and what’s the ohms that u get on ur builds? It’s so strange that your ultem is heating up...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (21/9/17)

Jengz said:


> What cotton are u using and what’s the ohms that u get on ur builds? It’s so strange that your ultem is heating up...


I was using a ss clapton 7 wrap spaced 3mm ID with cotton bacon.


----------



## Jengz (21/9/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I was using a ss clapton 7 wrap spaced 3mm ID with cotton bacon.


Try a 6 wrap 2.5 mm... because that is exactly the same wire I use sometimes and no issues... try n80 Clapton’s also because that has been my best find for this atty.

Maybe the 3mm is a bit big for the wasp?never tried a 3mm in the wasp yet. I’ll be rebuilding this weekend, maybe I’ll try it and let u know or someone who’s running this build can advise?


----------



## Bear_Vapes (21/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Try a 6 wrap 2.5 mm... because that is exactly the same wire I use sometimes and no issues... try n80 Clapton’s also because that has been my best find for this atty.
> 
> Maybe the 3mm is a bit big for the wasp?never tried a 3mm in the wasp yet. I’ll be rebuilding this weekend, maybe I’ll try it and let u know or someone who’s running this build can advise?


These are the builds ive tried:
26g ss contact spaced
24ni80 contact spaced
26ss & 24ni80 parallel
Clapton ss 
All 3mm ID the round wire does not have the heat for flavor to pop as the airflow is alot. The parallel coils were fine hardly any spitback and cool but flavor wasnt up there. Im still playing around with builds and will try 2.5mm soon.


----------



## TheV (21/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Try a 6 wrap 2.5 mm... because that is exactly the same wire I use sometimes and no issues... try n80 Clapton’s also because that has been my best find for this atty.
> 
> Maybe the 3mm is a bit big for the wasp?never tried a 3mm in the wasp yet. I’ll be rebuilding this weekend, maybe I’ll try it and let u know or someone who’s running this build can advise?


I've run different 3mm ID builds in the Wasp without issue.
That being said I aim for higher resistance and lower wattage


----------



## Bear_Vapes (23/9/17)

Just an update. Im now using a fused clapton 3mm ID 7 wrap spaced with cotton bacon and spitback is still quite bad. So i changed my cotton using streaky cotton and guess what? No spitback at all plus the flavor is much better. Loving this little rda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LynkedZA (24/9/17)

I also found that the wasp likes tons of cotton to prevent sucking the juice out of it


----------



## Lawrence A (24/9/17)

Does that mean that using a coil with a bigger ID would work better, by allowing you to fit more cotton through?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LynkedZA (24/9/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Does that mean that using a coil with a bigger ID would work better, by allowing you to fit more cotton through?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I dont have my wasp on me but it has a huge coil in it. 4mm id alien if im correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (18/12/17)

LynkedZA said:


> I dont have my wasp on me but it has a huge coil in it. 4mm id alien if im correct.



I tend to agree with this, I have a Demon Killer pre-built 3mm id coil in my WASP RDTA and the wick is fairly thick. I have applied the same setup to my wife's WASP RDA and it seems to have worked; we don't get any spit back from either.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (18/12/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Just an update. Im now using a fused clapton 3mm ID 7 wrap spaced with cotton bacon and spitback is still quite bad. So i changed my cotton using streaky cotton and guess what? No spitback at all plus the flavor is much better. Loving this little rda.



i have heard a few people preferring Streaky Cotton and Cotton Candy to Cotton Bacon as of recent. Sorry for off-topic question but is Cotton Bacon no longer the best?

I've only ever used CB, perhaps it's time to try something new.


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/17)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> i have heard a few people preferring Streaky Cotton and Cotton Candy to Cotton Bacon as of recent. Sorry for off-topic question but is Cotton Bacon no longer the best?
> 
> I've only ever used CB, perhaps it's time to try something new.


I find streaky cotton much more absorbent than cotton bacon and tends to last MUCH longer in my drippers. 

I do however still prefer cotton bacon in my rta’s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Po7713 (18/12/17)

Just to put my 2cents on the pile, I use the wasp on my mech squonker and noticed that I get spitback when my battery starts to drop off. What I have noticed on a lot of RDA's is if you push the wattage up the spitback goes away, I think if your wattage is to low it boils the juice and doesn't vaporize it. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

